# Finally popping back in



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

So, I haven't been around these forums for quite awhile (probably 4-5 years? Though I have been active over at the Planted Tank), but decided to pop back on here.

Any old timers still around? 

Edit: Quickly browsing through some threads, I remember wtac and tom_g


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Darkblade48 said:


> So, I haven't been around these forums for quite awhile (probably 4-5 years? Though I have been active over at the Planted Tank), but decided to pop back on here.
> 
> Any old timers still around?
> 
> Edit: Quickly browsing through some threads, I remember wtac and tom_g


 You may want to check out GTA aquarium club. They meet the third Tues of each month, at the Legion, on Sheppard, across from the Downsview subway station, with free parking. Not sure when the meetings are going to start up again. You can find them on Facebook. Cheers.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

martelvis said:


> You may want to check out GTA aquarium club. They meet the third Tues of each month, at the Legion, on Sheppard, across from the Downsview subway station, with free parking. Not sure when the meetings are going to start up again. You can find them on Facebook. Cheers.


Thanks for the tip! Unfortunately, I don't have Facebook, but I can try to poke around to see what information I can dig up.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*big welcome back*

hey bud welcome back to the chaos &#8230; sites not the same since a few years ago nice to see u back would love to see some pics of your tank.....
really nice to see a familiar name whos no nonscense


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

tom g said:


> hey bud welcome back to the chaos &#8230; sites not the same since a few years ago nice to see u back would love to see some pics of your tank.....
> really nice to see a familiar name whos no nonscense


Seems like the forums are a lot slower these days; a lot fewer threads than what I was used to seeing!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*dissapointing*

yes very disappointing &#8230; and facebook ones suck no threads to read and gain knowledge and info from


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice to see you back. I gained a lot of knowledge from your threads.

Lee_D


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I still pop in and lurk about! I didn't have any active tanks for a little bit so I had slowed down a bit myself

Nice to see you!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I remember you! And hi, Ciddian!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I remember you and receiving direct help when putting together my co2.
Thanks again!

Unfortunately exited the hobby after losing my discus and angels in a power outage. I'm keeping a couple smaller tanks just in case.
I moved twice since we met. I'm by Eglington Ave and Vic Park. 

My 75 gal is now sold and everything else will be for sale. Time for a serious purge, of many things outside the hobby too. Only so much room in a condo. 

Cheers


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> Time for a serious purge, of many things outside the hobby too. *Only so much room in a condo. *
> 
> Cheers


There's always room for a big tank!

I believe I have met someone here, he got two 180G tanks in his penthouse!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

I've moved a bit since we last met (out of country for a bit too!) and back in Scarborough now.

Been out of a job for a few months now; doesn't look like places are hiring, given the times...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> There's always room for a big tank!
> 
> I believe I have met someone here, he got two 180G tanks in his penthouse!


I bought a stand from a guy on Markham. The main room of his average size apartment was literally lined with tanks along each wall. Mostly 20 to ~50 gallons (some stacked even) but a couple much larger tanks housing two separate arowanna's.

Probably close to 50 tanks. I left wondering what kind of weight limit an apartment building could handle.


----------

